# How can a Company be so EVIL?



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

I know I am beating on a dead horse but I truly don't believe I will ever be "partnered" with a company as evil as Uber in my lifetime. Tell me the worst company you have ever worked "with" and I can give you reasons why Uber is worse.

They do everything in their power to screw their "partners" over while telling white lies to the media. Frustration leads to drivers taking drastic actions such as canceling on pax out of fear of an upcoming low rating (knowing very well that Uber tends to side with the pax) and cherry picking rides because the pay is so low and dead miles are a killer. Even this new "*badge compliments"* update is so insulting.

Drivers have been begging to be removed from Pool and a tipping option added into the pax app -- requests Uber have ignored -- and yet they have time to psychological mess with our minds with "good job" virtual stickers for offering *amenities*, going *above and beyond,* being an *entertaining driver*, playing some *awesome music *for peanuts on the dollar.

I can see my next pax saying, "thanks for the great ride, I will give you 5 stars and two stickers."

*Me:* Yay me! stickers totally help pay for my gas and electric bill. 

I never took on this side gig with the intention of being able to buy my dream car or house but for goodness sake Uber is minimum wage too much to ask? Let's not pretend that Uber and Lyft aren't modern day taxi cabs with a twist, we are "independent contractors" (at least that's what they want us to think).


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Worse company that I've ever worked with....bar NONE! I'm a Vet, the Navy treated me far better from day one than Uber treats partners.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mark Johnson said:


> I know I am beating on a dead horse but I truly don't believe I will ever be "partnered" with a company as evil as Uber in my lifetime. Tell me the worst company you have ever worked "with" and I can give you reasons why Uber is worse.
> 
> They do everything in their power to screw their "partners" over while telling white lies to the media. Frustration leads to drivers taking drastic actions such as canceling on pax out of fear of an upcoming low rating (knowing very well that Uber tends to side with the pax) and cherry picking rides because the pay is so low and dead miles are a killer. Even this new "*badge compliments"* update is so insulting.
> 
> ...


Uber is the most evil company I have ever heard of.
Even the name . . . " UBER" . . .


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ok, I'll play.

*Texaco.* Left over 600 unlined oil pits in the Amazon rainforest and dumped 18 billion gallons of toxic production water into rivers used for bathing water. Local communities have suffered from cancer, skin lesions, birth defects, and spontaneous abortions.

*Chevron.* Hired private military personnel to open fire on peaceful protestors who oppose oil extraction in the Niger Delta.

*Unocal.* Settled a lawsuit filed by Burmese villagers, in which the villagers alleged Unocal's complicity in a range of human rights violations, including rape, summary execution, torture, forced labor and forced migration.

*Dow Chemical.* Provided pesticides to Saddam Hussein despite warnings that they could be used to produce chemical weapons.

*Union Carbide Corporation.* Gassed thousands of people to death in India and left more than 150,000 disabled or dying.

*DynCorp.* An employee of the company blew the whistle on them for rape and trading girls as young as 12 into sex slavery in Bosnia. DynCorp fired the whistleblower and transferred the employees accused of sex trading out of the country, eventually firing some. None were prosecuted.

*Nestle USA.* Buys chocolate from producers that use child slaves.

*Philip Morris.* Overseas it has hired underage girls to distribute free cigarettes to other children and sponsored concerts where cigarettes were handed out to minors.

But yeah, Uber is truly evil. Because they give out "stickers."


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Ok, I'll play.
> 
> *Texaco.* Left over 600 unlined oil pits in the Amazon rainforest and dumped 18 billion gallons of toxic production water into rivers used for bathing water. Local communities have suffered from cancer, skin lesions, birth defects, and spontaneous abortions.
> 
> ...


But you didn't work for those companies, did you? Yes there are worse out there. None that I've ever worked for!


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh, got it. I've never worked for Chevron or Nestle, so Uber is more evil because they give out stickers. Thanks for straightening that out, but I am still a bit confused about your definition of "evil," especially considering all of the truly evil things that so many large companies do.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Well,Tepco of Fukushima rates.
But it isn't PROGRESSIVELY EVIL LIKE UBER. UBER SEEMS TO BE A CONTINUING WORSENING EVIL.
I mean,no one ever did poison the entire Pacific ocean before.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

I left out quite a few. But none so evil that they give out stickers, apparently.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sueron said:


> But you didn't work for those companies, did you? Yes there are worse out there. None that I've ever worked for!


If he worked for ANY of those companies,he would have :
1.) Retirement
2.) Benefits
3.) Training
4.) Healthcare
5.)Decent Wage
6.) Shorter work weeks
7.) More Respect.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Blame the STICKER INSULT on poor management and Uber being out of touch with reality. Uber behaves like Nancy Pelosi in Washington.
Useless and no clue.
Uber is so terrible ,we ignore these insults now.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> *Nestle USA.* Buys chocolate from producers that use child slaves.
> 
> *Philip Morris.* Overseas it has hired underage girls to distribute free cigarettes to other children and sponsored concerts where cigarettes were handed out to minors.
> 
> But yeah, Uber is truly evil. Because they give out "stickers."


Hmmm... But i bet after expenses those kids turned a profit?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Hmmm... But i bet after expenses those kids turned a profit?


And they didn't have to listen to customers telling them how great their company was and that they're making great money.

Most companies will do whatever they can get away with. That's why the most egregious acts are in other countries.

Uber is managing to operate in the US and other well.off countries and still behave unethically AND get praised for it.

The manipulation they are so good at is what puts them in the evil category.

At least the slave knows their status and so does everyone else.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

As drivers, we really need to strike Uber on a day that is the most sensitive for them..... New Years Eve/Day. Until all drivers go offline and stay offline, we can not make much of a rumble. Maybe flood the Lyft network that night and work only for them. Then and only then, Uber will start to pay attention. We are extremely disorganized on this. I am, by no means, dismissing or discounting the complaints, but until the drivers take serious actions, Uber will just hum along and act like everything is okay.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

No one has a gun to your head to drive for Uber. If you cannot profit for this side hustle, you can find a job that is better than this entry level gig. If you quit your job to go full time, that stupidity is on you. 

Uber has wrak salesmen. They have a weak business strategy. They are scared of their pax, of the madket conditions and of their competition. They put themselves in a shit position of earnings. They set the piss poor position of requuring hourly guarantees and boost incentives that cost thrm money. 

Everytime they do a boost guarantee, which has been nearly every week since they started them, theyve cut their profits by 50-70% across the board based on my earnings report. No company can sustain that long term and they know that. 

Theyre a typical tech company that gladly rides off billion dollar investments and cant understand long term profit and lose statements. Itll bite them in the ass soon enough, but i wouldnt call them evil. 

Stupid, yes. Itll have to balance out eventually, but theyd be better off raising rates across the board, removing boosts and incentives, then allowing for drivers to earn without having to chase surge which also means hitting up pax when their rates skyrocket.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> As drivers, we really need to strike Uber on a day that is the most sensitive for them..... New Years Eve/Day. Until all drivers go offline and stay offline, we can not make much of a rumble. Maybe flood the Lyft network that night and work only for them. Then and only then, Uber will start to pay attention. We are extremely disorganized on this. I am, by no means, dismissing or discounting the complaints, but until the drivers take serious actions, Uber will just hum along and act like everything is okay.


Strikes won't work with uber, simply because the surge will pull people back on the road once it gets high enough, Uber doesn't even have to know there is a strike for surges to stomp it out.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Strikes won't work with uber, simply because the surge will pull people back on the road once it gets high enough, Uber doesn't even have to know there is a strike for surges to stomp it out.


Oh, hell..... in order for there to be a strike, we would have to be employees and not independent contractors. What I am stating is that we all select a very busy day or weekend and simply not log in. You can't tell me that when every city and metro shows "No driver available", the freak out will not occur. If anything, I just like to see operations like Uber sweat a little. Since the passengers are so quickly loved and held onto, let's see how Uber can handle a network with no drivers.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

I swear I'm going to revolt if they lower rates again in January!!


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

I would be up for it if it made Uber get rid of the ratings, or least make the minimum a more reasonable number like 3.5 or 4.0. I've only driven for Uber for a week, and I'm already sweating the ratings and it's getting really stressful. More money would be nice too, but I'm tired of stressing if each passenger will give me 5 stars or not.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

"Sure there are companies that use child slave laborers and companies that poison and kill people, but they do all of that overseas. Plus if you worked for one of those companies you'd have training and health benefits. Therefore Uber is evil."

The level of stupid is astounding.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> As drivers, we really need to strike Uber on a day that is the most sensitive for them..... New Years Eve/Day. Until all drivers go offline and stay offline, we can not make much of a rumble.


It was tried last New Year's Eve. The website Uber Freedom headed up by Abe Hussain campaigned for months for a national strike. He used so much social media to try and convince drivers. The only result from that strike was that Uber lowered their rates for the winter. A strike will probably work in about ten years when the never ending supply of drivers have all filed bankruptcy, and the only drivers will be the 16 year olds getting their operating permits.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberer2016 said:


> I swear I'm going to revolt if they lower rates again in January!!


You better start sharpening your sword now.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

freediverdude said:


> I would be up for it if it made Uber get rid of the ratings, or least make the minimum a more reasonable number like 3.5 or 4.0. I've only driven for Uber for a week, and I'm already sweating the ratings and it's getting really stressful. More money would be nice too, but I'm tired of stressing if each passenger will give me 5 stars or not.


you shouldn't even sweat the ratings. ratings is just an opinion. its uber that needs you more than you need them. just don't get into any fights or rape anyone and you will be just fine.


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

freddieman said:


> you shouldn't even sweat the ratings. ratings is just an opinion. its uber that needs you more than you need them. just don't get into any fights or rape anyone and you will be just fine.


Well you do have a point in a way- I can always go work for yellow cab or something with very little notice, but Uber seems like they need drivers.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Waiting for Juno to come to my city. Then, its payback time, Uber!


----------



## FINALCUT (Nov 20, 2016)

Skynet is way more Evil. They created a robot army that pretty much destroyed the World.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Uber is evil? Tell us something we don't know already.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

FINALCUT said:


> Skynet is way more Evil. They created a robot army that pretty much destroyed the World.


I thought skynet was a computer virus/ government research project and not a corporation.


----------



## FINALCUT (Nov 20, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I thought skynet was a computer virus/ government research project and not a corporation.


Actually, Skynet is not a corporation, it was a computer AI system developed by Cyberdyne corporation, a Government contractor, so in a sense I was wrong.lol. Skynet is not Evil. Cyberdyne systems was the Evil corporation, although their intentions were good. Nothing better then taking the human element out of all the decision making.


----------



## Kelly2975 (Sep 22, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> No one has a gun to your head to drive for Uber. If you cannot profit for this side hustle, you can find a job that is better than this entry level gig. If you quit your job to go full time, that stupidity is on you.
> 
> Uber has wrak salesmen. They have a weak business strategy. They are scared of their pax, of the madket conditions and of their competition. They put themselves in a shit position of earnings. They set the piss poor position of requuring hourly guarantees and boost incentives that cost thrm money.
> 
> ...


..OK Uber /owner


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> No one has a gun to your head to drive for Uber. If you cannot profit for this side hustle, you can find a job that is better than this entry level gig. If you quit your job to go full time, that stupidity is on you.
> 
> Uber has wrak salesmen. They have a weak business strategy. They are scared of their pax, of the madket conditions and of their competition. They put themselves in a shit position of earnings. They set the piss poor position of requuring hourly guarantees and boost incentives that cost thrm money.
> 
> ...


There would never be a need to " "RAISE RATES " if the rates hadn't been repeatedly been cut in half so wrecklessly and foolishly !


----------



## Kaliman (Feb 27, 2016)

Uber works for me because I don't need Uber. I drive when I want to drive. Uber is not Evil because it is not forcing anyone to work for them. But in my opinion Uber does treat the drivers very badly and it does not give a shit about the drivers needs. If I was looking for a job that pays at least minimum wage I wouldn't work for Uber.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> I know I am beating on a dead horse but I truly don't believe I will ever be "partnered" with a company as evil as Uber in my lifetime. Tell me the worst company you have ever worked "with" and I can give you reasons why Uber is worse.
> 
> They do everything in their power to screw their "partners" over while telling white lies to the media. Frustration leads to drivers taking drastic actions such as canceling on pax out of fear of an upcoming low rating (knowing very well that Uber tends to side with the pax) and cherry picking rides because the pay is so low and dead miles are a killer. Even this new "*badge compliments"* update is so insulting.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, even though I get tips on most Lyft rides, the biggest tips I get tend to be on Uber (they're just not as common). I had someone offer me a crisp $100 bill the other night on a $5 ride on Uber. He wanted to buy me dinner, but the place was closed. I've had riders buy me dinner lots of times, btw. Hell, I did a $90 fare out of a sports game last week and the guy gave me $40 on top of it. I actually get a lot of pax on Uber who bemoan not being able to tip in the app. They view it as inconvenient for them, because they actually WANT to tip. I get pax like that every single night. I just tell them to request that Uber allows them to do it in app.

AS far as the stickers, they're meaningless as far as money, but I don't mind getting a little bit of feedback. The comments on my profile have chilled a few cranky customers out a few times, because I'm generally really nice to my passengers.

Maybe a change of perspective might help a little? Having such an adversarial view of your customers cause Uber pisses you off isn't going to help you out much. Yeah... Uber is Uber. But just use the platform to your best advantage as it suits you. Take every other option that suits you as it comes along. When I have pax in my car, so long as they're decent folks (most are), they're treated like royalty. Just my work ethic.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Kelly2975 said:


> ..OK Uber /owner


Yeah someone who says this must be an Uber Owner: "Uber has wrak salesmen. They have a weak business strategy. They are scared of their pax, of the madket conditions and of their competition. They put themselves in a shit position of earnings. They set the piss poor position of requuring hourly guarantees and boost incentives that cost thrm money.Theyre a typical tech company that gladly rides off billion dollar investments and cant understand long term profit and lose statements. Itll bite them in the ass soon enough"

Get a clue. People choose to work for a company, they can stop the moment that they don't want to do it any longer, they gladly accept the pay, and they call them evil with no clue as to what that word even means. Truly pathetic.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Mark Johnson said:


> I know I am beating on a dead horse but I truly don't believe I will ever be "partnered" with a company as evil as Uber in my lifetime. Tell me the worst company you have ever worked "with" and I can give you reasons why Uber is worse.
> 
> They do everything in their power to screw their "partners" over while telling white lies to the media. Frustration leads to drivers taking drastic actions such as canceling on pax out of fear of an upcoming low rating (knowing very well that Uber tends to side with the pax) and cherry picking rides because the pay is so low and dead miles are a killer. Even this new "*badge compliments"* update is so insulting.
> 
> ...


It's more a structural issue with the economy that results in finding enough drivers willing to work for such a low rate. As long as there are willing drivers, Uber or any other Rideshare companies will not raise rates. It's just demand and Supply.

While I feel your pain, it's best just to go back to school and acquire new skills, move on with your life, and never look back! Good luck


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Blame the STICKER INSULT on poor management and Uber being out of touch with reality. Uber behaves like Nancy Pelosi in Washington.
> Useless and no clue.
> Uber is so terrible ,we ignore these insults now.


Not a surprise there both from San Francisco. And you can add Kaepernick to the mix! Will somebody please tell the left those policies don't work on this planet!!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

THE MAN! said:


> Not a surprise there both from San Francisco. And you can add Kaepernick to the mix! Will somebody please tell the left those policies don't work on this planet!!


I looked left and didn't see anything. Then I looked right, and the center, still don't see anything.


----------



## Dougie B N.J. (Nov 28, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> I know I am beating on a dead horse but I truly don't believe I will ever be "partnered" with a company as evil as Uber in my lifetime. Tell me the worst company you have ever worked "with" and I can give you reasons why Uber is worse.
> 
> They do everything in their power to screw their "partners" over while telling white lies to the media. Frustration leads to drivers taking drastic actions such as canceling on pax out of fear of an upcoming low rating (knowing very well that Uber tends to side with the pax) and cherry picking rides because the pay is so low and dead miles are a killer. Even this new "*badge compliments"* update is so insulting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dougie B N.J. (Nov 28, 2016)

Uber = Lucifer.i read posts saying that uber doesn't even pay minimum wage..Newsflash,uber drivers lose money on almost every ride they do.please,don't take offense but uber prays on low income,mostly uneducated citizens to do their dirty work.the whole time ,us uber drivers,are called independent contractors,yet uber calls ALL the shots.Drivers have no rights.if we cancel too many rides,uber gets rid of us.if we get a poor rating,uber gets rid of us..now,let's pay for some expenses.Gas costs, frequent maintenance,tires,brakes,going in 6-8 months, wear & tear on the engine, all that mileage,and don't forget Uncle Sam! We have to pay Uncle Sam 30% of the few,tiny profits that we do make..after this upcoming tax season rolls around,uber will lose nearly half their drivers.when drivers actually see that they have to pay tax on any earnings they made,they will jump ship.ya see,uber promises these low income citizens some "quick cash",and most of us need it.the whole time,uber knows that each and every driver is losing when it's all said & done.they pocket their 25% and put it in their bank.they could care less about our lives.uber is the scum of the earth.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Don't you think that's a bit dramatic? Uber doesn't really call many shots for me at all. I work with other services, incl. Uber based on whatever seems more lucrative at the moment. They can't tell me where to work, when to work, or even who I have to drive if there's a reason I don't want to drive an individual (there's been a couple). They also can't stop me from using other platforms as wanted/needed. Minimum wage is something for hourly employees. This is a gig where you're providing a service to customers, and Uber is facilitating the technology and taking a cut. You need to go out and find the best opportunities that you can. If you strike out, it's because you didn't make good enough choices. If you succeed, it's because you made smart choices. Yes, Uber can sometimes piss me off... but you're taking this a bit far. There have been a FEW DAYS here and there where I have made crappy hourly averages, but I generally make around $20-$30 an hour averaged out over a day if I'm on the ball and make sound choices of when and where to place my car. (today, I tried taking a risk to try something new out, and ended up making REALLY terrible money. Was this Uber's fault? No. It was mine. I'm disappointed, but TBH I could have stuck with plan A and I would have done fine. I learned from that mistake... the risk didn't pay off, so next time, I'll stay with what I KNOW will make me money...)

Just like any business (I own my own company completely separate from rideshare driving), you have to find ways to keep your costs down. Get a fuel efficient car. Also, many of these expenses are tax deductible. Get yourself an account with QuickBooks. You can write off $0.55 per mile you drive, even between riders (from the first passenger till the last passenger.. it's all deductable). You can write off a percentage of your car payment, insurance payment, maintenance costs, food if you work over a certain amount of hours in a day, fuel costs, and even music purchases to keep you and pax entertained. If you have QuickBooks you can put all that into the software, take pics of the receipts, and it'll literally figure out all the taxes for you.

Now. If you are working for someone else, you do not have those write offs. Nobody is going to hold your hand when you are self-employed. It's up to you and you alone to figure out how to keep costs as low as possible, taxes as low as possible, and make the most profitable decisions you can. My biggest gripe with Uber is that they can tend to try to limit profitable decision making via kicking you offline if you decline too many pings, but if you work with more than one service, this problem tends to be A LOT less of an issue. I also bemoan Uber's completely rediculous (non-existent) support for drivers.

I've worked minimum wage dead end jobs. Once in a while, I have a bad day and make crap money, but this def. isn't a min. wage job. I've also worked day/contract labor, where they class you as 'independent' but treat you worse than an employee. This is def. not that either. I would do this hands down over any of that crap. It could be better and it could be worse... but really... Lucifer? That's way too dramatic. Go drive with Lyft or soon Juno... go sign up for Amazon Flex, Caviar, etc etc etc... There is absolutely nothing that betrothes you to be of service under Uber. If it makes you money, then it makes you money... otherwise... well... Go find better opportunities that make you better money. THat's what business owners have to do. If you dislike it, then you might prefer to be employed by someone else... there is nothing wrong with that... it's just a different dynamic (you trade an hourly wage, protection from market dips and peaks, benefits for your ability to call more of your own shots).

There is nothing really surprising about this business in general. The self-employed vs. employed trade-offs are always the same. You either want benefits, guaranteed pay, and all the stuff that comes along with being an employee, or you want to call your own shots and take your own risks. If you take stupid risks.. well... learn from it... and yes, constantly complain at uber for everything that pisses you off... because well... You're a business owner and if Uber screws your business up, they need to hear about it... but come on now... go work for a Taxi company.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FINALCUT said:


> Skynet is way more Evil. They created a robot army that pretty much destroyed the World.


Oh reallllly ?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> Waiting for Juno to come to my city. Then, its payback time, Uber!


Waiting on that White Knight may be an exercise in futility.

Lyft is here in Atlanta. Lyft has 10% of the market share. Juno says they want to get into the Atlanta market. Great! How are they going to fight Uber and do any better than Lyft has done for anything more significant than 10% of the market share?

Juno is great to their drivers? They take only 10% commission? Fantastic!

That's not going to earn them Riders though... Riders will see one thing: their cost. So if Juno is to compete with Uber, they'll have to do two things: beat Uber rates and spend A LOT of money in Marketing. Gonna be hard to afford all that marketing on 10% commission of low, competitive rates...

I'm looking forward to Juno, it'll be interesting to see if they succeed but to assume they would come in to your town and save the day from Uber... that's just naive wishful thinking. I wish Juno the best, but Uber is entrenched in most markets.


----------

